# Aqua Vu vs. Vexilar



## dakotahunter2410 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just looking for a little advice on which is the best to buy. I have heard from people that with the water depth and snow cover they say an aqua vu is useless. I have seen it work it depths under 10 feet but not with alot of snow cover. What depths would you have to fish in to be sure you can see. Any personal experiences would be appreciated? Any information or insight on to which one would be the best purchase would be great. Just worried about fishing merky watered lakes and having the aqua vu be no better than blind jigging.

Thanks


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

VEXILAR without a doubt!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Camera is nice for where you can actually see. I fish a lake with non stop perch action. If I used a vexilar it would always be lit up with fish but it wont tell me what fish are big and which ones are small. If you cant see them you will lose many minnows and may miss a big one when your reeling in a small one.

I like to use my vexilar in all other situations. It is a must have for every other fishing situation.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

cameras are nice if you are able to be lucky enough to be on a lake that is clear and has good visibilty but if its murky at all its pretty much useless. i bought one becuase my dad had a vex so i figured we would double team the fish with the vex/ camera combo but most of the lakes we have in our area are murky so the camera was no use to me and i ended up using my dads vex more than the camera and when i was able to use the camera i could never get the camera to stay were i wanted it and i had to keep moving the camera to be able to see my bait. so in my opinion the camera is more hassle than its worth so i traded in my camera for a vex and will never regret it. i love my vex and wont go fishing without it. x2 on the vexilar and have fun with whatever you decide just have to get use to it and put it down the hole.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

In the lake I fish on a camera would be perfect 10-12 ft of visibility just looking down the hole. Also the camera may not have enough light to make a picture at dusk or dawn. In the ideal world a person would have both.


----------



## AKFISHRIPPER (Oct 26, 2011)

Sask hunter said:


> In the lake I fish on a camera would be perfect 10-12 ft of visibility just looking down the hole. Also the camera may not have enough light to make a picture at dusk or dawn. In the ideal world a person would have both.


X2....I use both when I can, I just use my camera to find structure most of the time and bust out the Vex


----------



## Sylskar (Jul 13, 2009)

Vexilar, only good a camera does in my opinion is when you are looking at the structure below you.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

The camera works great when you have enough light penetration and water clarity. It really is nice to be able to pull the bait away from smaller perch or gills and target the "eaters" instead. Also nice to see what species of fish is under you vs. looking at a line on a vex. no sense in jigging that mooska spiked with a maggot when the fish below you is a 15 lb northern.


----------

